# Clean Your Camera With Water Hose ?



## revup67 (Feb 18, 2012)

I am skeptical of this type of cleaning..anyone?

http://9gag.com/gag/1673742

This might be a joke though note all the comments - I don't buy that cleaning method. Just what we need are hard water stains on the mirror for starters. Then there's the rust / corrosion factor. Being in IT, I've opened PC's near homes on the beach and they were rusted with corrosion inside.


----------



## Mindfields (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I was just about to try that...


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 18, 2012)

That is the bonus of taking pictures in the shower


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 18, 2012)

Is he crazy? That 300mm f4 IS does not have a seal on the lens mount!


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 18, 2012)

revup67 said:


> I am skeptical of this type of cleaning..anyone?
> 
> http://9gag.com/gag/1673742
> 
> This might be a joke though note all the comments - I don't buy that cleaning method. Just what we need are hard water stains on the mirror for starters. Then there's the rust / corrosion factor. Being in IT, I've opened PC's near homes on the beach and they were rusted with corrosion inside.



Its 9gag, what more can you expect...


----------



## iaind (Feb 18, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> revup67 said:
> 
> 
> > I am skeptical of this type of cleaning..anyone?
> ...



That's only the pre-wash treatment. 
Then chuck it in the washing machine/dishwasher.
This may result in your "plastic" melting


----------



## revup67 (Feb 18, 2012)

> That is the bonus of taking pictures in the shower



Let's not forget the under the lens deodorant afterwards ;D


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 18, 2012)

maybe some broken gear already?


----------



## japhoto (Feb 18, 2012)

One thing Olympus did right with the E-3 (came to Canon after that) was the weather sealing.

I've seen them dunked in seawater, hosed down (with a lens attached though), water poured on them from a bottle, showered and buried in snow/sleet and no problems. And if I remember correctly they even took an underwater shot with the newer E-5 by just dunking it below the surface.

Let's say that I never worried about my camera in a light rain like I do with my 7D which is supposed to be quite well sealed, but not that well. For example the card door sealing isn't convincing me too much. I have been thinking about moving up to older 1D series cameras, probably 1D MkIII and 1Ds MkII would serve my purposes well.


----------



## Caps18 (Feb 18, 2012)

Even if it was distilled water and the battery was removed, I wouldn't even think about doing that.

And I have that camera, the lens, and the watch.


----------

